# EHPRO Original SPD A5 Temp Control Mod



## HealthCabin (15/5/15)

This 50w mod is great, check it out here: http://www.szehpro.com/a/yingyuban/PRODUCTS/Ecig/2015/0401/144.html

I tested it, the only problem is that you cannot vape while charging via USB port. It will stop working when charging via USB port.


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

Price?


----------



## HealthCabin (15/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Price?



Have no idea now...


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

Looks interesting. I have a buddy who might be interested. I like big mech box mods, he likes small VW ones.


----------



## HealthCabin (15/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Looks interesting. I have a buddy who might be interested. I like big mech box mods, he likes small VW ones.



This one is very small and light in weight. The same as KangerTech KBox in size.


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

Will send him the link. He can decide if he wants one.


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

Does the battery door have magnets or screws? This is very important to him. If screws, then he's not interested.

Nvm. Found the manual.


----------



## HealthCabin (15/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Does the battery door have magnets or screws? This is very important to him. If screws, then he's not interested.
> 
> Nvm. Found the manual.


It is a manual door. No screw, no magnets. also very easy to open.


----------

